# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تاپیک جامع پاسخگویی به سوالات مشتق

## Harmonica

خسته نباشید دوستان برای حل این سوال نیازه که هم ارزی برنولی رو بلد باشید منتهی چون از این هم ارزی در کتاب درسی صحبتی نشده
/و با توجه به اینکه راه های رسیدن به خدا زیاده/
از شما میخام که روش دیگه ای برای حل این سوال ارایه بدید
مهندس @*hamed2357*میدونم کار خودته کوجایییییی....



ریاضی ------------89

----------


## Afsane-IN

تو مزدوج ضرب کن دیگه

----------


## hamed2357

حل تکنیکی سوال بصورت تصویری

بارگزاری شده در ۲۵ اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۳

----------


## Afsane-IN



----------


## hamed2357

> 


برای کسایی که از ادامه مسیر ناتوان بوده اند،تابلو هست کسر (قبل از ضرب در مزدوج) منفی هست.پس دو گزینه حذف میشه.
وقتی هم بین دوگزینه شک کردی یکی رو باید بزنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harmonica

> 


آفرین//من که به عشقم نرسیدمایشالا تو به عشقت برسی/هاروادو میگم.

----------


## hamed2357

> آفرین//من که به عشقم نرسیدمایشالا تو به عشقت برسی/هاروادو میگم.


من چی پس؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> آفرین//من که به عشقم نرسیدمایشالا تو به عشقت برسی/هاروادو میگم.


 عشقت چیه؟
مرسی حتما میرسم بهش
مطمعنم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Harmonica

> من چی پس؟


چی میگه؟شما هم به عشقت برسی....خخخخدا همه رو به هم متصل کنه انشالاه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عشقت چیه؟
> مرسی حتما میرسم بهش
> مطمعنم



عشق من یه موجود جاندار 2 پا هست.

حالا من یه چی گفتم تو چرا جو گرفتت؟
هاروارد مگه شوخیه؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> چی میگه؟شما هم به عشقت برسی....خخخخدا همه رو به هم متصل کنه انشالاه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عشق من یه موجود جاندار 2 پا هست.
> 
> ...



آهان ایشالا به پای هم پیر شید :Yahoo (4): 
شوخیه؟ بهترین دانشگاه جهانه ها:yahoo (21):

ولی بش میرسم
تازه این ک از اهدافه کوچیکمه در زندگی:yahoo (4):

----------


## Harmonica

> آهان ایشالا به پای هم پیر شید
> شوخیه؟ بهترین دانشگاه جهانه ها:yahoo (21):
> 
> ولی بش میرسم
> تازه این ک از اهدافه کوچیکمه در زندگی:yahoo (4):



کم سن وسالی به خاطر اونه بلند پروازی میکنی

مواظب باش با کله نخوری زمین!!!!

البته آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آهان ایشالا به پای هم پیر شید
> شوخیه؟ بهترین دانشگاه جهانه ها:yahoo (21):
> 
> ولی بش میرسم
> تازه این ک از اهدافه کوچیکمه در زندگی:yahoo (4):



کم سن وسالی به خاطر اونه بلند پروازی میکنی

مواظب باش با کله نخوری زمین!!!!

البته آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست

----------


## Afsane-IN

> کم سن وسالی به خاطر اونه بلند پروازی میکنی
> 
> مواظب باش با کله نخوری زمین!!!!
> 
> البته آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> ...


نگران نباش
4-5 سال دیگه عکسمو میزارم اینجا 
که ببینی آرزوها دست یافتنیست:yahoo (4):
داداشم اگه همه میخواستن مث تو فک کنن ک نه برق اختراع میشد نه انیشتنی ب وجود میومد نه علم بشر جلو میرفت...

----------


## mkh-ana

با سلام خدمت همه عزیزان

بچه ها این سوال حل شد ولی من میخام اینجا یک چیز خیلی جالب و مهمه واستون توضیح بدم.

هر وقت یه تست کنکور رو بررسی کردین از همه ابعاد بررسیش کنین چون احتمال تو کنکورای سالای بعد از موارد دیگه این تابع سوال کنن.


کلن فاز طراحای کنکور اینه که یه نیم نگاهی به سوالات کنکور سالای قبل داشته باشن.

پیشنهاد من به شما اینه که وقتی یک تابع رو دیدین چند تا مورد رو اگه قابل بدست آوردن حساب کنین.


ماکزیمم و مینیمم-شکل نمودار-شکل مشتق- مشتق گیری -مجانب-دوره تناوب-انتگرال گیری-نقاط بحرانی-عطف-و....


منظورم تو این سوال نبود و کلن هر سوالی رو ترکیبی بررسی کنین واگه نتونستین از بچه ها کمک بگیرین.


و من الله توفیق

----------


## mkh-ana

مثلا همین سوالو من اشکال بررسی شو میفرستم.









دامنه:




برد:




نوع تابع :  زوج

مشتق:




نقطه بحرانی در x=0 دارد چون مشتق چپ و راست برابرنیستند و این نقطه گوشه دار محسوب میشود.

----------


## hamed2357

> مثلا همین سوالو من اشکال بررسی شو میفرستم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تشکر
البته مقیاس محور عمودی و افقی مختصات شما درست نیست با این نرم افزاری که کشیدید. و با این شکل شما (اگه به درک منحنی نگاه بشه)داوطلب را به جواب غلط می رساند.
اینجا صحیح ترش بصورت مفهومی گفته شده.

----------


## Mobin.

> دوستان تعریف جدید نقاط بحرانی چیه؟ اصلا کلا نقاط بحرانی چی بودن


نقطه بحرانی : نقطه ای *از دامنه* که مشتق توش موجود نباشه یا مشتق اون نقطه صفر باشه

اکسترمم : نقطه ای *از دامنه* که مشتق قبل و بعد اون نقطه تغییر علامت بده 

نکته نظام جدیدی : کنکور 98 ابتدا و انتهای نمودار و نقطه بحرانی نمیگرفتن . اما طبق کتاب 99 باید انتها و ابتدای تابع رو بحرانی بگیری . دلیلشم واضحه . مشتق توی ابتدا و انتهای یه تابع موجود نیس

روش پیدا کردن بحرانی : مشتق میگیری از تابع . مشتق و مساوی صفر قرار میدی و *جوابایی که تو دامنه ان* اسمشون میشه نقاط بحرانی به شرط مشتق صفر . ریشه های مخرج مشتق هم چون تابع مشتق رو تعریف نشده میکنن ( مخرج و صفر میکنه دیگه ) میشن نقاط بحرانی به شرط عدم وجود مشتق 

روش پیدا کردن اکسترمم : مشتق میگیری از تابع . تعیین علامتش میکنی ( عین دهم )  . *هر نقطه ای جزو دامنه تابع* که مشتق قبلش با بعدش علامتش عوض شد میشه اکسترمم . اگه قبل نقطه منفی بود بعده نقطه مثبت شد میشه مینیمم . قبل نقطه مثبت بود بعدش منفی شد میشه مینیمم

اکسترمم مطلق : به اون اکسترممی که بالاترین یا پایینترین عرض رو در تابع داره مطلق میگن . 

توی نمودار هم دقت کن که اگه اکسترمم یا بحرانی پیدا میکنی باید اون نقطه *جزو دامنه* باشه ( دام خیلی از تستای نموداریشه )

نکته تکمیلی : هر نقطه اکسترمم بحرانیه اما هر نقطه بحرانی ای اکسترمم نیس 

نکته قدر مطلقی : اگه یه تابع قدر مطلق داد و گفت نقاط بحرانیشو پیدا کن دوتا کار میکنی : اول اینکه *ریشه های عبارت داخل قدر مطلق* و پیدا میکنی . دوم اینکه ریشه های *مشتقه* عبارت داخل قدر مطلق و پیدا میکنی . اگه یه چیزی پشت عبارت بود باید ریشه های اون چیز و از نقاط بحرانیت خط بزنی چون قابل قبول نیس 

نکته جزء صحیح : تابع جز صحیح به ازای ایکس هایی که داخل جزء صحیح عدد صحیح بشه حد نداره . و وقتی که حد نداره یعنی مشتقم نداره و میشه نقطه ی بحرانی . اما . اگر سوال گفت که یه ایکسی هست که تابع جزء صحیح و  عدد صحیح میکنه اما توش حد داره بدون که این تابع یه تابع درجه دو یا سه هستش و اون نقطه مینیمم نسبی داخل تابعه . نمودار بکشی میفهمی چرا توی مینیمم نسبی حد داره . یا هم اینکه اون نقطه مینیمم نسبی نیس اما تابع خارجی ( که ضرب در جز صحیح شده ) رو صفر میکنه . واس همین حد داره

نکته ی اضافی : تابع ثابت بی شمار نقطه بحرانی داره ولی اکسترمم نداره ( دلیلشم خودت بگو :Yahoo (4): )

تقریبن هرچی از این مبحث یادم میومدو گفتم . یه مروری هم واس خودم شد . ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## amin.ms

> نقطه بحرانی : نقطه ای *از دامنه* که مشتق توش موجود نباشه یا مشتق اون نقطه صفر باشه
> 
> اکسترمم : نقطه ای *از دامنه* که مشتق قبل و بعد اون نقطه تغییر علامت بده 
> 
> نکته نظام جدیدی : کنکور 98 ابتدا و انتهای نمودار و نقطه بحرانی نمیگرفتن . اما طبق کتاب 99 باید انتها و ابتدای تابع رو بحرانی بگیری . دلیلشم واضحه . مشتق توی ابتدا و انتهای یه تابع موجود نیس
> 
> روش پیدا کردن بحرانی : مشتق میگیری از تابع . مشتق و مساوی صفر قرار میدی و *جوابایی که تو دامنه ان* اسمشون میشه نقاط بحرانی به شرط مشتق صفر . ریشه های مخرج مشتق هم چون تابع مشتق رو تعریف نشده میکنن ( مخرج و صفر میکنه دیگه ) میشن نقاط بحرانی به شرط عدم وجود مشتق 
> 
> روش پیدا کردن اکسترمم : مشتق میگیری از تابع . تعیین علامتش میکنی ( عین دهم )  . *هر نقطه ای جزو دامنه تابع* که مشتق قبلش با بعدش علامتش عوض شد میشه اکسترمم . اگه قبل نقطه منفی بود بعده نقطه مثبت شد میشه مینیمم . قبل نقطه مثبت بود بعدش منفی شد میشه مینیمم
> ...


دمت گرمم
اونم بخاطر اینه که شیبش صفر میشه ولی خب بالاترین نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> دمت گرمم
> اونم بخاطر اینه که شیبش صفر میشه ولی خب بالاترین نیست


آره . مثلا اگه مینیمم نسبی تابعی توی ایکس 4 بشه مثلا 11

چه حد 4 راست چه حد 4 چپ میشه 11 . چون جزء صحیح عدد صحیح کمترو میگیره . بازم میشه 11 در چپ و راست . واسه همین مشتق پذیره و بحرانی نمیشه

----------

